# Mesquite Hollow Form



## Tom Smart (Jan 31, 2019)

@barry richardson sent me this great piece of mesquite a couple of months ago.





Thought I’d try some sort of a hollow form with it to get away from the standard bowl turning.





Got out my new to me Trent Bosch hollowing rig to give it a spin.





I need more practice with it but I really like how stable it is.





Wood was still a bit wet so I set the form aside. I should have paid more attention to it, but I kept reading from all you Texas Waddies (thank you Rooster Cogburn) how stable your state weed is. It started to crack.





Think I caught it in time. I left it thick enough to turn most of it out and firmed it up with some thin CA.





Now I’ll wait a bit before getting back to it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2019)

Looking good Tom, I got some cracks too on some of my turning from that batch. They usually pretty much disappear when it completely dries.... or it's an opportunity for turquoise fill....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 31, 2019)

It was a hair line crack Barry. Hopefully it won’t reappear. If it does, I’m ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2019)

Tom, that's really nice but it's from Arizona. You can't compare that to our skeet down here!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 31, 2019)

Tony said:


> Tom, that's really nice but it's from Arizona. You can't compare that to our skeet down here!!


Your probably right Tony, it is much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Your probably right Tony, it is much better.



I don't know about that. I do know Barry makes some incredible stuff with that "inferior" mesquite; much better than I am capable of!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2019)

Crack or no crack, it looks great! Cant wait to see it with a finish on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> It was a hair line crack Barry. Hopefully it won’t reappear. If it does, I’m ready.
> 
> View attachment 159969


Hate to tell ya Tom, but that stuff is fake, I crushed some up and it's white inside..... if you ever decide to do some turquoise fill, I will send you some good stuff...


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for the offer Barry, but I picked up a few bits when we were on our way down to see you. Haven’t tried any yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks like you’re off to a great start! I don’t want to anger the Texans, but the mesquite I’ve gotten from Arizona has been prettier... pretty limited experience with both versions though.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 31, 2019)

Come on Doc, live large and PO the Waddies. 

PS I really like that piece from AZ, has character.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Looks like you’re off to a great start! I don’t want to anger the Texans, but the mesquite I’ve gotten from Arizona has been prettier... pretty limited experience with both versions though.





I never have worked with any foreign Mesquite, might need to try some.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 31, 2019)

Tom, look forward to seeing finished, the form looks real nice. Just a tip or two in helping prevent cracks while doing hollow forms which can take longer than other forms.
Assuming you’re working with green wood, from opening to base to achieve final thickness in about 1-2 inch sections. Be sure as you get an area thinned out to mist it or wipe with water. Letting one area dry while another stays wet is recipe for cracking. Leaving any area thicker intentionally will cause same if it sits too long.
I’ve only turned a little bit of mesquite and it seemed more stable than other woods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks good Tom but what is a Waddie?


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 1, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Looks good Tom but what is a Waddie?



A derogatory, critical or disrespectful term for a Texan originated by Rooster Cogburn. See either version of the movie True Grit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 1, 2019)

Tony said:


> I never have worked with any foreign Mesquite, might need to try some.




Tony, I offered you some when we met at Wendell's in May, but you weren't interested. You want some now???? I'll send you a piece for postage. I'll make sure it's Velvet Mesquite instead of that foreign stuff from South America. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## David Hill (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice piece!
Mesquite doesn't usually crack....wait for it.........Unless there's some strain in the wood. I usually find that from tress that got bulldozed. I honestly try to avoid those, but pretty wood is really hard to pass up. Since the trees don't grow straight very often I'm of the opinion that the tree may store some of that strain from the wind, etc that makes it grow crooked in the wood and we facilitate some energy release ( the cracking) when we remove what doesn't belong in our project. Mesquite is also notorious for ringshake, but at least _most_ of that is visible--so you can work around it, glue it or discard it.
What I see in your pic I believe is from the residual strain, and Barry's right about what usually happens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 1, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, I offered you some when we met at Wendell's in May, but you weren't interested. You want some now???? I'll send you a piece for postage. I'll make sure it's Velvet Mesquite instead of that foreign stuff from South America. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)


Tony has had since this morning to jump on your very generous offer, Jerry. If he doesn’t jump soon, I will. I’d love to have another chunk of Velvet Mesquite! I’m really happy with this piece from Barry.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 3, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Tony has had since this morning to jump on your very generous offer, Jerry. If he doesn’t jump soon, I will. I’d love to have another chunk of Velvet Mesquite! I’m really happy with this piece from Barry.



Ok, Tom. Give me until the end of the week to get it in the mail. I'll give you whatever you choose. Old dried out stuff about 40-50 years dead, or fresh dead stuff from about 2 months ago....... Can not guarantee crack free........... I'll cut it, box, and then give you my paypal info.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Nice piece!
> Mesquite doesn't usually crack....wait for it.........Unless there's some strain in the wood. I usually find that from tress that that got bulldozed. I honestly try to avoid those, but pretty wood is really hard to pass up. Since the trees don't grow straight very often I'm of the opinion that the tree may store some of that strain from the wind, etc that makes it grow crooked in the wood and we facilitate some energy release ( the cracking) when we remove what doesn't belong in our project. Mesquite is also notorious for ringshake, but at least _most_ of that is visible--so you can work around it, glue it or discard it.
> What I see in your pic I believe is from the residual strain, and Barry's right about what usually happens.


It was indeed from a bulldozer pile. You might be on to something there.... it is velvet mesquite, this does seem paler than some, it livens up a lot when the finish hits it, and it ages kinda like cherry to a deep red over time....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 3, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok, Tom. Give me until the end of the week to get it in the mail. I'll give you whatever you choose. Old dried out stuff about 40-50 years dead, or fresh dead stuff from about 2 months ago....... Can not guarantee crack free........... I'll cut it, box, and then give you my paypal info.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, thanks! Absolutely no rush. This piece from Barry is my first experience with it so I’m happy with whatever comes my way.


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs 

Jerry, I'm sorry I never responded, getting old and forgetful. Thank you for the very generous offer, I will take you up on it a little down the road. Right now though I'm trying to get the Shop cleaned up somewhat where I might could make something again at some point, rearranging everything around. The reason I didn't grab some from you when you were here is I can only cut a 4"piece on my bandsaw, my capacity to cut down blocks is severely limited. I will get with you down the line and grab some from you! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## David Hill (Feb 4, 2019)

@Tony —— clean the shop???? Did you not get vaccinated for the OCD flu?
As for cutting, I have bigger bandsaws, & you can come and get treated for that _affliction _with beneficial exposure.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2019)

David Hill said:


> @Tony —— clean the shop???? Did you not get vaccinated for the OCD flu?
> As for cutting, I have bigger bandsaws, & you can come and get treated for that _affliction _with beneficial exposure.



The problem David is that I couldn't move around or work out there. I don't care if it's clean but I need to be able to move and work!


----------



## David Hill (Feb 4, 2019)

Tony said:


> The problem David is that I couldn't move around or work out there. I don't care if it's clean but I need to be able to move and work!



ahhh-was just

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

